# Cloth covered wire?



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone know a source for cloth covered stranded wire? Everywhere I look to buy it they are charging $2 a foot.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sundial Wire


----------

